# Old / Ancient stadiums and arenas



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

*Oldest stadiums still in use?*

What are the oldest stadiums still in use in the world?


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

#Lord's Cricket Ground(exclusively cricket since the 1830's)
#The Oval, London(cricket plus 1st ever FA Cup Final, 1st ever rugby test (between England and Scotland))
#Melbourne Cricket Ground, cricket, Aussie footy, first used in 1854 for cricket, first football match ever held in 1857.


----------



## Drunkill (Jul 31, 2004)

How olds The Oval?

And was MCG Australia oldest still in use? isn't the SCG older? i don't really know about that, intresting to find out.


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

Panathinaiko Stadio - Athens - Greece
330-329 BC


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

They celebrated the 150th birthday for the MCG last year. 

Your right about the SCG. "1854 First recorded cricket match was played at the ground between the Garrison Club and Royal Victoria Club. Garrison won." So it is about the same as the MCG.

Ohh and the Oval dates back to 1790, ie about as long as Oz has been settled by Europeans. 

#Football stadiums came much later because the sport didn't exist so there you have it cricket was in first. You do see these old signs around St. Pauls Cathedral in central London prohibiting the playing of the sport in old times. Apparently entire areas of London used to get flattened or destroyed when a match would occur.


----------



## linostar1982 (Dec 27, 2004)

If we won t count the ancient Olympic stadium in Olympia,in which some athletics took place last summer for the 2004 games,the oldest stadium still in use is also in Greece,Athens,the Panathinaiko marble stadium,330 BC.


----------



## sanhen (Jun 5, 2004)

> Panathinaiko Stadio - Athens - Greece
> 330-329 BC


Whoa.. nobody can beat that..


----------



## linostar1982 (Dec 27, 2004)

In fact the only one that can beat this one is the stadium of Olympia (7th century BC) but its not in use systimatically,its into the arcaeological place of Olympia and was open only once last year as a venue for the Olympic games


----------



## HoldenV8 (Jul 18, 2005)

Not the record but the Adelaide Oval has been in use for cricket and Australian football since 1871.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Come to think of it there are probably some 'hippodromes' about that are older than those stadiums still in use today. Somewhere like Windsor, Ascot, Epsom etc.. Not to mention Flemington, Churchill Downs etc..

We shouldn't forget the other old cricket grounds like Headingley, Leeds; Old Trafford, Mancs; Trent Bridge, Notts; Edgbaston, B'Ham. All still happily in use today.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

That Greek stadium was built for the 1896 Games and is not really used for sports on a regular basis. Just a tourist attraction. So you can discount that. Its not as if Olimpiakos uses the joint.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Alright, how about oldest stadiums still in use for each sport? 

Soccer, football, baseball, etc...


----------



## hify_ameet (Jan 14, 2005)

Eden Gardens, Kolkata.. Established in 1864 is among the largest Cricket Stadiums in the world with a capacity of 90,000.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Cricket, soccer(football) and rugby all at the Oval in Kennington London.

First used in 1790.

Still going strong in 2005, they just built a new stand at the northern end I see.


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

That Greek stadium was built for the 1896 Games

Thats wrong... Here more Info:

The site of the Panathenaic Stadium was originally a small natural valley, between the two hills of Agra and Ardettos, over Ilissos river. It was transformed into a stadium by Lykourgos in 330-329 BC for the athletic competitions of "Panathinea", the greatest festivities in ancient Athens. 

Between 140 and 144 AD, Herodes Atticus restored the Stadium, giving it the form that was found at the 1870 excavation: the horseshoe construction with a track 204.07 meters long and 33.35 meters wide. It is believed that the Stadium had a seating capacity of 50,000 people. 
In the Roman times it was used as an arena with the addition of a north semicircular wall. 
The modern times restoration of the Stadium was conducted by G.Averof at the end of the 19th century, for the first Olympic Games that were reborn in 1896. The Stadium was rebuid with marble from Mt Penteli, the same kind that was used 2,400 years before, for the construction of the Parthenon on the Acropolis. It could now hold over 60,000 spectators...

The Stadium was used for the Athens 2004 Olympic Games. Sports:
Marathon finish and Archery.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Yes, that stadium quite possibly was used all those years ago. But it still has not been in continuous "use" for the last couple of hundred years like the Oval.

They still hold "bull fights" in some old Roman arena's in France/Spain I believe to this day. Don't know if that constitutes sport or animal sacrifice though.


----------



## Christos7 (Nov 20, 2003)

Depends on what is meant by "still in use". They still hold concerts, celebrations, Athens Marathon and events like that in the stadium, plus it was used for the 2004 games. (even basketball games before, really interesting) But on a regular basis like a club's home, then no.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Is that the original Panathinaiko Stadio?

I mean, I wouldnt say Wembley stadium in London is 80 years old.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

eddyk said:


> Is that the original Panathinaiko Stadio?
> 
> I mean, I wouldnt say Wembley stadium in London is 80 years old.


What do you mean original?


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

>


Why wasnt the second tier being used here? thats a great pic though


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah it is kind of pointless to include rebuilt stadiums.

Anyway, I think Commonwealth Stadium in Edmonton has aged pretty well. It was built in 1978.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Kind of reminds me of Arrowhead Stadium in Kansas City (built in 1972)





































Certainly stands out among the usual cookiecutter stadiums that were built in the US during the 60s and 70s.

Kauffman Stadium, which is next door and was built in the early 70s as well, looks almost better


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

The Bernabeu is like the San Siro. The have changed so much over the last 50 years that they have to be classed as different stadiums to the originals.


----------



## Isaac Newell (May 17, 2004)

Santiago Bernabeu is pretty much the same stadium as originally constructed but with a new three sided stadium built on top of it and some spiral ramps on the outside. 

One side of the ground is wholly original but with the addition of a roof.

Likewise the San Siro, a new three sided stadium on top of the old one and a roof resting on concrete towers.

However the San Siro began life as 4 stands and no corners and I think the bottom tier is still those old 4 stands.


----------



## EADGBE (Feb 28, 2006)

bubomb said:


> Shawfield Stadium (52000) in Glasgow still looks pretty smart -


"Pretty smart"? Are you insane or just being ironic for some reason? It's an absolute hole which deserves to be condemned! I cannot believe you're being entirely objective about this dump - which just happens to be in Glasgow! 

What is/was it, anyway? A dog track or a multi-use arena?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Shawfield Stadium was actually built in 2003. It has a true retro feel to it though.


----------



## EADGBE (Feb 28, 2006)

Kampflamm said:


> Kind of reminds me of Arrowhead Stadium in Kansas City (built in 1972)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arrowhead Stadium! Good call! I love its retro Jetsons-style feel. Its shape is a very original and distinctive way to favour side seating over end seating - a common theme among NFL and college stadia. At 79,451, the capacity is still very impressive. Definitely one of my favourites!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

I really think that the Stade de France will age well (it's design still looks state of the art IMO). I know it's not that old but it stands out.


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Munich Olympic Complex ?


----------



## Socrates (Oct 20, 2005)

bubomb said:


> Shawfield Stadium (52000) in Glasgow still looks pretty smart -





EADGBE said:


> "Pretty smart"? Are you insane or just being ironic for some reason? It's an absolute hole which deserves to be condemned! I cannot believe you're being entirely objective about this dump - which just happens to be in Glasgow!
> 
> What is/was it, anyway? A dog track or a multi-use arena?


It is a dog track, and its inclusion on this thread is a classic example of 'dry' humour. 
Although you didn't get it it was *extremely * funny. I nearly died laughing


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

Socrates said:


> It is a dog track, and its inclusion on this thread is a classic example of 'dry' humour.
> Although you didn't get it it was *extremely * funny. I nearly died laughing


Some people just have no sense of humour!!


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

Kampflamm said:


> Shawfield Stadium was actually built in 2003. It has a true retro feel to it though.


It wasn't opened until 2004 though!


----------



## USS Yankee (Nov 28, 2005)

The Los Angeles Coliseum: opened in 1923, capacity of 92516, and has hosted two Olympiads among other illustrious events









The Rose Bowl (Pasadena, CA): opened in 1922, scene of major college games, and has hosted both the men's and women's World Cup









Wrigley Field (Chicago, IL): opened in 1914 and is the home of the Chicago Cubs.









Fenway Park (Boston, MA): opened in 1912 and is the hone of the Boston Red Sox









Michigan Stadium: built in 1927, capacity of 107,501, home of the University of Michigan Wolverines









Michie Stadium (West Point, NY): capacity of 39,929, built in 1924 and is the home of US Army football.
















Everg
Bristol Motor Speedway: stadium home to 1/2 high-banked short track oval, built in 1961 and seats 147,000.


----------



## KiwiBrit (Feb 7, 2006)

Impressive list USS YANKEE. If these stadiums are still original, you could choose any of them. My personal choice would be the Los Angeles Coliseum. They're aren't too many stadiums that have hosted two Olympics.

Also I'm not sure if it was at the coliseum, where as a kid I saw George Best playing for the LA Aztecs.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

I don't really see anything special about the Bristol speedway or some of these college stadiums. The LA Coliseum still looks good though.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

The question is what aged well. Some of the college stadiums are really, really old and still kickin' very well. I'd probably go with the 'Shoe' though. Still looks very similar to the day it opened, which is awesome and it simply IS a football stadium



























present


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

The Roman amphitheatre of Nimes (1st century AD) is known as the best-preserved Roman arena (in the Roman Empire or only in France ?). It is still used today as a bull fighting and concert arena (originally capable of seating 23,000 spectators. Today: 16,400 seats).

I think it's not the right scale


----------



## IcyUrmel (Mar 1, 2006)

Quite disappointing that you forgot this one here:










The picture is 51 years old, the staduim 68. And still, it exists almost originally. Onla a roof and some executive boxes were added over the decades.


----------



## GASpedal (Apr 10, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> The Roman amphitheatre of Nimes


I've been there a few years ago. Wouldn't have expected 16.000 seats there, because it's looking rather small. But yes, it aged well. 

Bristol is amazing!
Are there any images taken in the 60s or 70s? I searched for vintage Nascar pics some time ago but it seems those are very rare.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Even though I hate the Yankees, I feel that Yankee Stadium can still stand for years to come rather than be demolished and having a new stadium built on Macombs Dam Pk.


----------



## clarky (Oct 1, 2002)

MARACANA stadium Brazil 1950-


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

The capacity of Bristol is increased every other year, hardly any of it is the original stuff anymore.


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

I would say the Maracana has aged quite badly!


----------



## EADGBE (Feb 28, 2006)

bubomb said:


> Some people just have no sense of humour!!


I assure you, I have a sense of humour. Considering the source, the joke would have been much more apparent if you'd have chosen some shit-heap in any other city on Earth other than Glasgow and let's be honest, you wouldn't have had to try too hard to do that. 

Given that you chose to highlight a Glasgow venue and given your tendency for - let's put this delicately - comments of a partisan nature, I think it's fair to assert that the irony was heavily veiled to say the least.

Even then, I think you'll find that I did say "are you insane or just being ironic for some reason". I thought I'd covered myself sufficiently. 

Anyway, whatever. Remind me to have a laugh with gay abandon the next time I read a post of yours that makes no sense. I'm sure I'll get the hang of this dry humour eventually.


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

EADGBE said:


> I assure you, I have a sense of humour. Considering the source, the joke would have been much more apparent if you'd have chosen some shit-heap in any other city on Earth other than Glasgow and let's be honest, you wouldn't have had to try too hard to do that.
> 
> Given that you chose to highlight a Glasgow venue and given your tendency for - let's put this delicately - comments of a partisan nature, I think it's fair to assert that the irony was heavily veiled to say the least.
> 
> ...



I think you have just proven my point!!!


Are you Mr.Logic from Viz?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr_Logic


----------



## Zorba (Sep 7, 2005)

Kampflamm said:


> I really think that the Stade de France will age well (it's design still looks state of the art IMO). I know it's not that old but it stands out.


My favorite Stadium in Europe. :cheers:


----------



## vivayo (May 6, 2003)

sure Stade de France is top facility easily on top 10 worldwide, but still is very soon to see if it will age well, the stadium only has 8 years.... in stadium terms i'll still considerer Stade de France a "new" stadium.


----------



## CorliCorso (May 4, 2005)

Has the Nou Camp changed much since 1982? Apart from seats being put on the terraces, I mean. It's still absolutely beautiful.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

GASpedal said:


> I've been there a few years ago. Wouldn't have expected 16.000 seats there, because it's looking rather small. But yes, it aged well.












And now !? But for sure it's not VIP seats.


----------



## Captain Chaos (Feb 8, 2006)

Why, oh why was bubomb banned? He included a hilarious post, it has to be said. His pictures of the delapidated stadium in Glasgow gave me one of the biggest laughs here on SSC. Come back bubomb, I appreciate your sense of humour!


----------



## dANIEL2004 (Jan 7, 2005)

Olympia Stadium


----------



## stadiumfuture (Apr 21, 2005)

*old stadiums in spain and portugal*

Are there construction pictures of old stadiums in Portugal of Spain. 
Example, Old Camp Nou (1957) of Old Estadio da Luz (1954).


----------



## EADGBE (Feb 28, 2006)

I've seen old pics of them both on various threads on here, but I couldn't tell you whether there's anything from the exact years you specified. Im sure there are Luz (I) construction pics on here. I think I've only seen CN tier 3 construction pics, pre-1982 WC.

Have you tried a Google image search?


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

First part: http://estadio.no.sapo.pt/
Second part: http://estadio.no.sapo.pt/2parte.htm


----------



## Celt67 (Mar 16, 2007)

http://www.stadiumguide.com/estadiodaluz.htm

http://www.stadiumguide.com/lescortes.htm


----------



## belatz (Mar 6, 2007)

San Mamés 1.913:










1.944:










1.953:










After the remodeling for 1.982 World Cup:










After the remodeling in the 90's for having all seaten places.










And the new stadium for 2.011:


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

*Alvalade Stadium,Lisbon *










*Da Luz Stadium,Lisbon*










*Antas Stadium,Porto*


----------



## MâF (Mar 29, 2006)

Old Carlos Tartiere (OVIEDO, Spain):
















During the Civil War:








Before 1982 WC:








After the World Cup:


----------



## stadiumfuture (Apr 21, 2005)

Thank you very much


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

*Old Stadium da Luz.*


----------



## PwnedByASkyscraper (Nov 29, 2007)

*The Flavian Ampitheatre aka the Colisseum*






Commissioned by Emperor Vespasian in A.D. 72 and finished under Titus in A.D. 80. Indulge yourself


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Why does entertainment have to involve bloodshed? I'm sure it was common but you think they could at least do something else.


----------



## PwnedByASkyscraper (Nov 29, 2007)

Canadian Chocho said:


> Why does entertainment have to involve bloodshed? I'm sure it was common but you think they could at least do something else.


It was the way they were back then. Gladiators and persecution of POW's and criminals were commonplace even centuries before that.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Bring back the biff!

Would love to have witnessed the naval battles they used to stage.

For the comedy acts they used to have two blind beggars in a duel.

Italian humour I guess.

If you are to go a few miles across the river to Stadio Olimpico for a soccer match on any Sunday. You would think you were back in ancient Rome. The place is insane and the violence is outrageous. The crowd jumps as one and it causes the stadium to actually shake.

As far as a investment or piece of infrastructure, the coliseum has repaid itself millions of times over. Even though you cannot still stage events in the arena, like in Arles, France.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

^^ They use that one for bull-fights right?


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Didn't know it had a retractable roof.

Unbelievable that it was built nearly 2000 years ago.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Saw Oz play France at Arles stadium about 10 years back for Davis Cup. They put scaffolding stands over the top of the ancient terracing.

Good investment by the municipality of Arles back 2000 years ago. Still getting use out of it. Good builder and architect also. Built to last.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

lpioe said:


> Didn't know it had a retractable roof.
> 
> Unbelievable that it was built nearly 2000 years ago.


I don't know how a retractable roof stadium can exist 2 millenniums ago. It is also unknown how the roof itself works.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^

They were essentially sails, not really a retractable room. Just for shading purposes.


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

It was as much a roof as the tensioned fabric (usually synthetic) roofs used on many stadiums today.


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

I would like to make an accurate list (with pictures and information) of the oldest stadiums and indoor arenas worldwide. I definitely need the contribution of other members for this.

The list would start with the very oldest, that inspired modern stadiums, like the Greek stadia (Olympia, Panathinaiko...), but also stadiums on other continents than Europe (Aztec civilization?) and of course the early stadiums of the modern sporting times in the 18th and 19th century, and who knows even before that.

Oldest American/European/Australian/Canadian... football grounds, oldest tennis stadiums, oldest cricket grounds, oldest rugby grounds, oldest baseball diamonds... you name it. Both grounds and infrastructures that still exist as demolished ones.

Some examples:
Bramall Lane (Sheffield, 1855): Wikipedia: "Bramall Lane Stadium is the home of Sheffield United Football Club in Sheffield, England and is the oldest major stadium in the world still to be hosting professional football matches."
1902:








today:









Sandygate Road (Sheffield, 1804; home to Hallam FC, second oldest football club in the world): Wikipedia: "First opened in 1804, Hallam F.C. have played at the ground since 1860. Sandygate has been recognised by the Guinness Book of Records as the "Oldest Ground in the World".[3] On 26 December 1860, the world's first inter-club football match was played at the ground, Hallam taking on Sheffield F.C."
http://www.hallamfc.co.uk/sandygate.htm

Lord's Cricket Ground (London, 1787/1814): Wikipedia: "There have been three Lord's Cricket Grounds. The original was founded by Thomas Lord in 1787 on the site of what is now Dorset Square. The first regular cricket fixture at Lord's (one that continues to this day) was the annual Eton v. Harrow cricket match which was first played in 1805. Lord was obliged to relocate in 1810 to a site called Lisson Grove in the vicinity of Regent's Park but he lost that venue after only three years because the land was requisitioned for a canal cutting. In 1814, the present Lord's ground, formerly a duckpond, was founded."
Launching a balloon at Lord's in 1802:









Racecourse Ground (Wrexham, 1807): Wikipedia: "The Racecourse Ground (Welsh: Y Cae Ras) is a stadium located in Wrexham, North Wales. It is recognised as the World's oldest international football stadium by Guinness World Records."


----------



## Steel City Suburb (Jun 13, 2007)

Brammall lane, I think wednesday used to play there but moved?


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

Ok here we go

_*Olympic stadium, Olympia, Greece*_:*world's most ancient stadium *, 776 B.C. (still in use for special sport events as Athens 2004 games)






































*Panathenaic stadium, Athens, Greece*: *world's most ancient modern olympic stadium*, (actually another ancient stadium, renovated for the games of 1896):


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

A mesoamerican ballcourt at Monte Albán, Mexico:


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

Chimaera said:


> A mesoamerican ballcourt at Monte Albán, Mexico:


Date?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Hippodrome of Constantinople (196-330) is unfortuantely not in use and its destroyed 
capacity: 250,000
http://www.emporis.com/en/il/pc/?id=139338&aid=8
http://www.byzantium1200.com/hipodrom.html


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Delphi Stadium, Greece, 5th century BC...used for the Pythian Games








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bradgy/234947464/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/wallyg/153821501/


Rhodes Stadium, Greece, 3rd/2nd century BC








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bbcjersey/639231604/



Verona Arena, Italy, AD 30








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ccr_358/1385396819/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/uncle_buddha/1754699254/



Arena of Nimes, France, 1st century AD








http://www.flickr.com/photos/killermonkeys/123284935/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2537325673/



Les Arenes, France, 1st century AD








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Amfitheater.jpg



Aphrodisias Stadium, Turkey, late 2nd or early 3rd century AD








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Aphrodisias_stadium.jpg


----------



## kuquito (Aug 8, 2006)

What an amazing thread. If we give it another chance we may get more great pics!


----------



## jarbury (Aug 20, 2007)

The Colosseum and Circus Maximus in Rome are pretty damn old too. I might have a dig around to find some photos I took of them when I was there recently.


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

Centenario Stadium.....the biggest stadium in the world when it was finished.(1930)... 80.000 seats.


----------



## go_leafs_go02 (Jan 16, 2007)

redstone said:


> This thread makes me wonder, which ones of our current buildings would still be standing and regarded as a great historical relic in 2000 years...
> 
> Ironically our so called "high tech" and "new tech" construction methods might not last as long as the good old bricks and rocks.


hardly any.

some major arenas (charlotte, NC comes to mind) have built arenas that don't even last for 20 years)

and even I know the Washington Redskins have considered a new stadium, when their current place opened less than 15 years ago. 

things are obsolete easily in 10-20 years now. Easily.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Charlotte Coliseum was torn down because of politics, it was a well built structure.

It was the money crazed NBA, not structural issues, that hit it with a wrecking ball.

None of the new venues will last as long as the classic ones posted. Stuff today is actually being built to become redundant, that way you have to buy a new one someday.


----------



## Welshlad (Apr 22, 2003)

Benn said:


> They most certainly will not. Modern facilities (for the most part) also cannot be evacuated as quickly or efficiently as Roman arenas of similar capacity. The Coliseum was probably the most "high tech" building until the industrial revolution (though there something to be said fo the Hagia Sophia and many of the Gothic cathedrals).
> 
> However it is much cheaper and less labor intensive to work in steel and concrete. There are also advantages like cantilevered stands, and full span roofs and the like.


I can't believe the fact about the evacuation? surely you are mistaken, most new builds in the UK can be emptied in a matter of minutes


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Welshlad said:


> I can't believe the fact about the evacuation? surely you are mistaken, most new builds in the UK can be emptied in a matter of minutes


The Colosseum incorporated a number of vomitoria — passageways that open into a tier of seats from below or behind. The vomitoria were designed so that the immense venue could fill in 15 minutes, and be evacuated in as little as 5 minutes. Each entrance and exit was numbered, as was each staircase. There were 80 entrances at ground level, 76 for ordinary spectators, two for the imperial family, and two for the gladiators. Spectators were given tickets in the form of numbered pottery shards, which directed them to the appropriate section. The vomitoria quickly dispersed people into their seats and, upon conclusion of the event, disgorged them with abruptness into the surrounding streets.


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

Speaking of the MCG, it hosted night football under floodlights in 1879 but it took more than a century until permanent lights were installed in 1985.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

invincible said:


> Speaking of the MCG, it hosted night football under floodlights in 1879 but it took more than a century until permanent lights were installed in 1985.


MCG?


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

See post #30


----------



## Mano_Negra (Oct 18, 2009)

*Roman Colosseum*

I hope you enjoy it

http://quierounafoto.blogspot.com/2009/10/coliseo-romano.html


----------



## yyyves (Jan 15, 2003)

wrong section, doesnt look completed 
:lol:


----------



## kristo21 (Feb 17, 2009)

Let's creat a new section for it.

The name will be DESTROYED


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

It appears to be on hold...


----------



## Athinaios (Mar 15, 2008)

Is it former home of FC Gladiators??  I really enjoyed their matches  what a pity it is on hold....


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

What was its capacity?


----------



## yyyves (Jan 15, 2003)

about 50.000

here u can see the section plans :

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f1/L-Kolloseum.png/531px-L-Kolloseum.png


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Interesting. But there were no individual seats, just benches.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

The stadium when it was completed:


















With roof









Were VIP lodged in the entire upper tier?


----------



## Alx-D (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm so glad they put a roof on it, otherwise it'd look like one of those ugly american colosseums


----------



## Bogus Law (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm sursprised that sercan hasn't come and asked this question yet: how many palcos did it have (or still has)?


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm glad the roof fell apart, now it doesn't look like an ugly European Colosseum


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

How often could they pull full attendance?


----------



## OPO.RVK (Aug 2, 2007)

you're joking no?


----------



## Alx-D (Oct 21, 2008)

eMKay said:


> I'm glad the roof fell apart, now it doesn't look like an ugly European Colosseum


You're supposed to say "Well we aren't pussies, we watch our gladiators fight in the rain and snow!" :lol:


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

VelesHomais said:


> How often could they pull full attendance?


If I remember my history correctly, they filled it daily.


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

A fight to the death is infinitely more interesting than any kind of modern sport, mass activity, film or theatrical performance, attendance is not the issue here. If that was the case today, I bet they could fill a 1 million seater every time


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Stadiums built in classical styles?*

Are there any stadiums built in a classical style? I'm thinkin classicism, romanesque and so on. 

The only one I can think of is the olympia stadium of Berlin. Are there any more?


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

There are many, some are more legitimately "Classical" while some have strong use of Classical allegory to project an ideal or are just plain mock. 

Estádio Nacional, Lisbon









Los Angeles Coliseum, LA









The Great Western Forum, Inglewood, LA









Old Soldier Field


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow, totally forgot about Soldier Field. 
Definetly have to go pay that one a visit.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*The world's greatest ground? A photographic centenary celebration of Highbury*



> *1. Leaving and Leitch *
> 
> On 6 September 1913, Woolwich Arsenal made the move that made history. They left behind their Manor Ground in Plumstead, South-East London, and moved into a new stadium in Highbury, North London, in what would four years later become the N5 postal district. The club moved at the insistence of owner Sir Henry Norris, who had become majority shareholder in 1910. Norris was a divisive figure - a longserving board member at Fulham, he had tried to merge the two clubs before turning his attention to moving his new club north - but there is little doubt that Arsenal, relegated after finishing bottom of the First Division, were drifting towards financial oblivion without the move. After a friendly FA committee waved away objections to the move, Norris had four months to build a stadium. He raised an impressive £125,000 - around £12.2m at 2013 rates - and spent £20,000 on a 21-year lease of six acres at St John's College of Divinity. Noted stadium architect Archibald Leitch was enlisted and designed a single stand, the East Stand, with the rest being banked terracing made of compacted earth. Highbury was ready for football. The image below, from 4 April 1931, clearly shows Leitch's East Stand, its roof made of nine sections. (Arsenal's opponents are Chelsea, with their feared Scottish forward Hughie Gallacher aiming to snaffle a rebound.)














> *3. The Laundry End *
> 
> By the mid-1920s Norris had the location, the stadium – they bought the site outright in 1925 for £64,000, around £3.3m at 2013 prices - and the First Division place. What they didn't have was a successful side, but that was about to change. Rotund Yorkshireman Herbert Chapman had won the FA Cup and two successive First Division titles with Huddersfield when Arsenal hired him in 1925 by doubling his salary. Chapman bought Charlie Buchan and made him captain, and the two concocted a new tactical plan. The W-M formation was prompted by a change in the offside law: now attackers only needed two, rather than three, opponents between them and the goal-line. Dropping the centre half(-back) from the middle of the field into defence, and the two inside forwards into a more withdrawn role, Arsenal developed a highly effective counter-attacking game. They came second in 1926, their highest finish yet, but Chapman had a five-year plan and spent time rebuilding the team to his tactics. Bang on schedule, Arsenal won their first major trophy in 1930 - the FA Cup. It was the start of a long relationship between club and cup. In this picture from 9 January 1932 - taken looking west along the Laundry End, as the northern terrace was popularly known until the 1960s - a huge crowd had gathered for the Third Round game between Darwen's so-called £20 team and Arsenal's, which had cost roughly £50,000. Arsenal won 11-1.












A few more:


















































































Very much worth checking out the article for all the pictures, each with its own explanations.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Bohemians 1905, de retour en 1. Liga*

En juillet dernier, le modeste mais mythique club de Prague retrouvait l'élite tchèque au stade Dolícek, étonnante enceinte plantée en pleine ville. Récit de ce retour.










Now: 



















Some wonderful pics (including those above) in larger resolution in this gallery that unfortunately does not allow hotlinking or saving the images: http://praha.idnes.cz/foto.aspx?r=praha-zpravy&c=A120322_135610_praha-zpravy_ab


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN (Jun 26, 2012)

In Hungary, Budapest antique roman name was Aquincum on the bank of the Danube.
The legionary amphitheatre(13K seats) was built for practicing and for public games,executions back in 145 AD.










The archeological exploration proved that the migrating Longobards used it as a fortress in the 6th century AD, the same as later the Heruls,Avars and later the Magyars!










Source: wikipedia,encyclopedia hungarica,etc.


----------



## vitaming (Oct 5, 2011)

This topic seems to have taken a huge diversion before being revived, but surely the answer is the Arena Civica in Milan, built 1807. t's still used to athletics and concerts. The same rugby club has also been playing there off and on since the 1920s.

Thread (in Italian): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1099977


----------



## West12Rangers (Feb 3, 2011)

Great article about Highbury.Pretty sure it was bombed by the Luftwaffe during the war


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

The Dell, Southampton's old ground. Does it still exist?










https://twitter.com/david_conn/status/408255651152789504


----------



## matthemod (Apr 8, 2008)

Long gone I'm afraid, they moved into the resoundly boring St. Mary's Stadium in 2001. I believe the Dell was turned into a housing estate.


----------



## EdooGdl (Aug 28, 2009)

*Mesoamerican Ball Game (Tlatchtli or Pok Ta Pok) *

Monte Albán court - 100 b.C



















Gran Juego de Pelota de Chichén Itzén (the biggest one) - 864 a.C














































The game























































Some Videos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDSyhqMEzek

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbVBL8JYaHk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ACQmNPa-YU


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

alexandru.mircea said:


> The Dell, Southampton's old ground. Does it still exist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now THAT's an interesting stand.:cheers:


----------



## ban Bank (Sep 17, 2004)

*Millenáris* (Budapest, 1896)

The Millennial Velodrome in Budapest is one of the oldest arena for track cycling in Europe. It was built in 1896 as part of the developments celebrating the 1000 year old Hungarian state.
It was the home of the 1928 World Cycling Championship.
However, it is not only the cycling past that makes the Millenáris momentous part of Hungarian sports history. On 31st October 1897 the Hungarian national football team played its very first international match here: the Budapesti Torna Club (BTC), with Alfréd Hajós in the line-up, clashed with the Austrian Vienna Criquette. Furthermore, the Millenáris hosted many football matches, athletics and gymnastics competitions, boxing and ice hockey tournaments, and even car rodeos. The Millenáris was the second ice rink of the country.


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

^^ Finally I get to learn something about that stadium. Back in the summer of 2010 I took some pictures of it. Quite a lot of old sports infrastructure around there, by the way. Not only the national stadium.


----------



## poguemahone (Apr 4, 2012)

*North Sydney Oval 1867 Capacity: 20,000*


----------



## poguemahone (Apr 4, 2012)

*Sydney Cricket Ground Built 1854*


Australia vs England 1883









Australia vs England 1903


Australia vs England 1928


----------



## ayanamikun (Feb 2, 2011)

The ancient stadium of Messene in Greece must be the oldest still standing stadium in the world, as far as preservation in concerned, thanks to its excellent ongoing restoration the last decade. It was built soon after the city was established in 370-369 B.C.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aiace/9635642889/sizes/h/in/photostream/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/aiace/9638880136/sizes/h/in/photostream/









Here is a better view, older, before the restoration of the south colonnade and the temple were finished










More from the works of 2000-2010
http://www.ancientmessene.gr/site/monuments_photos.php?id=16


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

A lovely couple of vintage stadium/ground pics:


http://beyondthelastman.files.wordpress.com/2013/06/britannia-ground-stoke-1963.jpeg

Britannia, Stoke, 1963

http://beyondthelastman.files.wordpress.com/2013/06/kent-junior-game-1963.jpeg

Kent Junior Game, 1963

Source: http://beyondthelastman.com/2013/06/26/farmyard-football/#more-7096


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

The oldest continually used football ground in the world is York Road, the modest home of Maidenhead United.

They moved in in 1871.

Nothing remains from those days though. In truth back then, there probably wasn't anything to the ground beyond some kind of perimeter fence.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Rev Stickleback said:


> The oldest continually used football ground in the world is York Road, the modest home of Maidenhead United.
> 
> They moved in in 1871.
> 
> Nothing remains from those days though. In truth back then, there probably wasn't anything to the ground beyond some kind of perimeter fence.



Where does Hallam FC's Sandygate Road fit in, allegedly and continously in use as a football ground since 1860?


Field Mill was first used for football in sometime in 1861 and is still used for that purpose now, making it the oldest ground in the Football League?.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

A lovely source for occasional vintage stadium photos, Antique Football











The first match played at The Dell: Southampton vs Brighton United, 1898











The first match ever to be played under floodlights at Wembley: London v Frankfurt, 1955 











Guards play football in the snow at the Tower of London, January 1910











Manchester City's football ground in chilly conditions on January 8, 1953, being thawed











An amateur ski-jumping event is held at Wembley Stadium, 1961











The press box at Atletico Madrid in 1954


----------



## ban Bank (Sep 17, 2004)

*Old Stadiums of Budapest*

1) Üllöi uti Stadium

The stadium was started to be built in the autumn of 1910. Opened in 1911 for Ferencvarosi Torna Club (FTC) and had an original capacity of 40,000.
In 1971 the stands were demolished and a new stadium was started to be built. The new stadium could host 29,505 spectators, existed between 1974 and 2013. On 28 March 2013, the construction of the new stadium started.
Attendance record: 60,000 (1943, Hungary vs Sweden).

Grandstand (1913):









In the 1920s:









In the 1930s:









Scoreboard in the second half of the 1940s: 









2) Millenaris Velodrome

The Millennial Velodrome in Budapest is one of the oldest arena for track cycling in Europe. It was built in 1896 as part of the developments celebrating the 1000 year old Hungarian state.
It was the home of the 1928 World Cycling Championship.
However, it is not only the cycling past that makes the Millenáris momentous part of Hungarian sports history. On 31st October 1897 the Hungarian national football team played its very first international match here: the Budapesti Torna Club (BTC), with Alfréd Hajós in the line-up, clashed with the Austrian Vienna Criquette. Furthermore, the Millenáris hosted many football matches, athletics and gymnastics competitions, boxing and ice hockey tournaments, and even car rodeos. The Millenáris was the second ice rink of the country.
Attendance record at a football match: 15,000 (1911, Hungary vs Switzerland).

1930:









3) MTK Stadium

The MTK Stadium was built in 1912. Attendance record: 37,000 (1963, MTK vs Slavia Sofia). The stadium was used in the film Escape to Victory.

In the 1920s:









At the end of the 1920s (the old grandstand of BKV Stadium in the background):









4) Megyeri uti Stadium

The stadium of Ujpest FC was designed by Alfred Hajos (Hungarian Olympic swimming champion in 1896) and opened on 17 September 1922. The stadium could host 20.000 spectators, after the 1945 renovations 45,117 spectators.
Attendance record: 50,000 (1948, Hungary vs Austria).

In the 1920s:









In the second half of the 1940s:









1949:









5) BKV or BSZKRT Stadium

The BKV Stadium was built in 1929. The grandstand is a part of the Hungarian cultural Heritage.
Attendance record: 15,000 (1950, BKV Elöre vs Ujpest FC).

Grandstand:


















6) Elektromos Ground

The Elektromos Ground is the home ground of Elektromos SE (sport club of Budapest Electricity Works). The first floodlight football match in Hungary (and probably whole Central Europe) was played at Elektromos Ground on the 14th of June, 1939.
Attendance record: 25,000 (1945, Vasas SC vs Ferencvarosi TC).

The first football match with floodlights in Hungary (1939, friendly match between Budapest and Brussels):



























7) Nepstadion

The stadium was built between 1948 and 1953 using a large number of volunteers, including soldiers. Nepstadion had an original capacity of 76,000.
Attendance record: 104,000 (1956, Vasas SC vs SK Rapid Wien).

1953:









1950s:









1959:


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

^^ Love them all. I just want to add another one. It's kind of small but the wooden grandstand is very charming. It's located in District XX of Budapest, the home team ESMTK plays in the third league.
Attendance record: 12,000 (1948, EMTK vs. FTC).
































picture sources: labdabiztos.blog.hu, magyarfutball.hu


----------



## Arena56 (May 6, 2012)

*Stade olympique Yves-du-Manoir*. Nickname : *Colombes*, in Colombes, 
northwestern suburbs of Paris.

Built in 1907.
Record attendance : 63,638 Ajax Amsterdam - Benfica Lisboa . March 5, 1969
Today : 15,000-seat 

National Stadium 1938-1972. replaced by the Parc des Princes.




















famous in cinema to be the stadium of *Escape to Victory*.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4SJv61i6Bo
In reality, stand-stadium used in the filming was the Hidegkuti Nándor Stadion in Budapest, Hungary.


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

Arena56 said:


> famous in cinema to be the stadium of *Escape to Victory*.
> 
> In reality, stand-stadium used in the filming was the Hidegkuti Nándor Stadion in Budapest, Hungary.


Yes and you can even see parts of the yellow grandstand of BKV Előre (also mentioned in ban Bank's post above) in some shots. E.g. behind the German guy who's about to take the penalty. Btw. some players of MTK were among the nazi footballers in this film - which is a bit odd because MTK traditionally has strong ties to the Jewish community (like Ajax or Tottenham).


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> Where does Hallam FC's Sandygate Road fit in, allegedly and continously in use as a football ground since 1860?
> 
> 
> Field Mill was first used for football in sometime in 1861 and is still used for that purpose now, making it the oldest ground in the Football League?.


It seems that Hallam moved out for six years due to a rent dispute in the 1930s.

However, it also seems that other teams used the ground during that period. It really depends of whether this use by other teams qualifies it as being "continuously used"

To me, unless it was used as a club's official home ground, it doesn't. Being used on an adhoc basic doesn't seem to fit being continuously used.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

The ancient stadium of Delphi in Greece is breathtaking


----------



## xanterra (Nov 28, 2007)

DELETE


----------



## ayanamikun (Feb 2, 2011)

Not sure if relevant to the thread though


----------



## xanterra (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh, I see.. can delete it if you want. Thought it is somehow about Stadium/Arena like structures.


----------



## ayanamikun (Feb 2, 2011)

Not theaters, just stadiums, that is why it isn't relevant. Although there is no point posting ancient stadiums when others insist on posting stadiums from the 30s and 40s. What is the point of the thread title?


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

The '30s isn't old to you? Maybe you're some sort of Benjamin Button... 

Anyway, this is a thread for vintage stadiums or vintage pics of stadiums. If this wide umbrella is too wide for you, feel free to try and start other threads for sub-categories that you'd like to keep separate, but I suspect you'll find that mods here aren't keen on proliferation of threads and will move your posts back here.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Cardines Field, a baseball stadium in Newport, RI. Hasn't changed much since they built it...in 1908.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

A couple of nice vintage pics










93000 people attending the 1938 Scottish FA Cup final between East Fife and Kilmarnock at Hampden Park.

https://twitter.com/HistoryInPics/status/423608814924210176/photo/1/large










The Den, home of @MillwallFC after a German bomb hit the stadium, April 1943. (Shame for the quality.) 

https://twitter.com/AntiqueFootball/status/423582485226987522/photo/1/large


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Rainy day at the old Da Luz:










https://twitter.com/History_Pics/status/423861472033525760/photo/1/large

Amazing, I've always considered this stadium in the top 3 of classic European ovals, with old Wembley and Nou Camp.


----------



## ayanamikun (Feb 2, 2011)

turn page.


----------



## ayanamikun (Feb 2, 2011)

Karaiskaki stadium, 1896 olympic games. It was used as a velodrome for the games, and afterwards for football. Was gradually expanded during the 20th century. It was demolished in 2003 to built the new Karaiskaki....for another Olympiad, 108 years later.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*World's Oldest Baseball Park, 140 years old yesterday!*

Labatt Memorial Park is located in London, Ontario, Canada. Today it is home to the London Majors of the Ontario Intercounty Baseball League. Beachville, the birthplace of baseball, is just a few km down the highway from London. That first game, as documented in Sporting Life magazine, occurred on June 4th, 1838 (as noted in my signature).



> _A baseball game between the London Tecumsehs and the Stars of Syracuse at Tecumseh Park in 1878._
> 
> 
> Labatt Memorial Park is marking the 140th anniversary since the first pitch was thrown from home plate. Originally named Tecumseh Park, the baseball stadium near the forks of the Thames River is the world’s oldest continually operating baseball grounds, opening on May 3, 1877.
> ...


http://globalnews.ca/news/3422832/labatt-park-celebrates-140-years-at-the-forks-of-the-thames/


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

That's so cool! I had tickets and a hotel set up for the Rickwood classic this year to see the oldest park in America, but they have emergency construction issues that canceled the game.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Chevy114 said:


> That's so cool! I had tickets and a hotel set up for the Rickwood classic this year to see the oldest park in America, but they have emergency construction issues that canceled the game.


That sucks! Is that the one in Alabama? Below is the plaque awarded Labatt Park by the Guiness World Records. The title was challenged as Labatt Park's bases aren't in the exact same spot as they were in 1877 but that's ridiculous imo. 

*Guiness World Record Plaque*








Courtesy of greatplacesincanada

*What it looks like today from the air*








Courtesy of crazyfoo88


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

No telling how many homers have gone for a swim there!


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah the one in Birmingham Alabama is America's oldest


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Bobby3 said:


> No telling how many homers have gone for a swim there!


I wonder if they've ever done an archaeological dig in that river for old baseballs? Maybe they'd be turned to mush? :dunno:


----------

